# Gladiator - case for gamer



## vdz (Aug 9, 2008)

_ I want to share my project about DIY case . One worklog of Vietnam modder .
( My English is bad, hope you is by- passed )_

*Part 1: Beginning*​
My original idea about a special case for gamer started in an Offline party with Danang VOZers
…
One night, I saw this on a web.







Ideas of the case had been clearer: Gladiator of the old time.
A few crude strokes in a café






At first, it looked like Alienware, no problem. I also love Alienware slyle,  but…. I may not do it as Alienware
I hope I 'll have an “Iron flighter”







Almost a month later, the case which I wanna make appeared clearly in my mind. Surface details, selected construc materials … at last, aluminium is choosen.  

"Case for gamer" reviews were considered carefully. Present and future requests are also deliberated …

In the end, the most acceptable and realizable model is choosen.







My project was outlined carefully to be carried out by the most simple facilities.

Every thing MAY be OK (of course, I hope so). Let… it be


* 
Part 2 : Parallelepiped Iron Frame Case.
"Amateur’s solution”      
*

First Step 
NO need to be a talent mechanic to bend a box iron bar. Even a couple simple tools are sometimes very helpful. Using a handing shearer to cut horizontal slices in the box iron bar.







curve> weld> polishly grind    






simply, cutting iron bars and welding together. .
inside iron Frame   is done  : ( 23 cm - 23 cm - 53 cm  )







3 days later: body frame was built in a very classical method: Measuring and welding directly onto the main frame by small iron bar (take out later) (In image, details are taken out)











Located near my desk, after 2 day viewing, considering and making a decision  change some small details but important.
Some straight sides of the body should be curved to match the intended model.








Curved sides of the main frame were removed because of technical requirement.   






And….I’m very proud to show you the final image of this episode











cont.......


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice work,but the case is gonna weigh a ton.


----------



## vdz (Aug 9, 2008)

No. Final ~ 9,5 Kg  = 21 pound


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2008)

How much does all that metal weigh now? Could you not use aluminium for that frame?

It will look really good when its finished though,very nice work upto now.

And welcome to tpu


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 9, 2008)

More effort than I would ever put into a case.
Will be checking this thread for progress.


----------



## vdz (Aug 9, 2008)

I make iron frame, but body is  aluminium


----------



## vdz (Aug 9, 2008)

* 
Part 3: Body by Aluminium.
"best choice " but “hard making “    *

Aluminium is main material to hand make, but how to choose the suitable thick is also a problem. I thought 1,2mm - 1, 5mm aluminium was the best choice because of this heavy cover, I needed a powerful iron frame

First aim
At first, cut and try on a carton on the iron frame to build 3D cover. Sides need to be pressed carefully. A pair of scissors and sticking-plaster seem to be very useful for this measuring progress!!!    








 Model carton is strected and pasted on a piece of aluminum, cutting and fold lines are marked. NOTE: attend to junctions to get accurate model.My experience shows that we should leave a little excess in border, so that it can be cut later if not necessary!!!        







 Cutting aluminium and pressing the nessesary side is the next job. Firstly, I press the inside sides and after testing on the frame then I mark the to press the behind sides.







After folding the middle and behind sides of aluminium and fixing on the frame – (use the screw handling). Then use rubber hammer to clap shofly the in front and uper border in order to make them tight to the iron frame. Generally, something that has soft and large surface is suitable, small metal hammer may make many bad marks   







 If spinach is the energy of Popeye, coca-cola is mine. . 1l coca-cola = 2 pieces like this. You can see some scews are located provisionally






Above folding lines: the bends are looked after to make all become better


----------



## vdz (Aug 9, 2008)

Second aim:
Carton is reused to make patterns on iron frame






A small problem is that although they are very simple pattern, handsaw must be used.






It finaly becomes wonderful cover.
NOTE: connection positions of each component must be leave a little in excess   






Third aim: 
 After over come two aims, there is a new problem with the third one. Carton is reused to make patterns on iron frame, too. However, it doesn’t work effectively. 
Out of coca cola … Press pause botton.







After two days of making the idea become action, I had an aluminium piece to protect the Flighter’s forehead. Firsly, I fold the straight sides, and then I bend … then test… then bend… and test again.

This is the result.









After that, I fold a new side on the forehead to make the horn become higher. It also makes the lines suit the case handle natuaraly








Now, the aluminium seems better than the Carton

After making some extra small deatails in in front side, I create a few additional prominent lines in order to widen the case and make cubic appearance less monotonous. In fact, technical requirement, which is to strengthen force sustainment of aluminium surface, is the reason why these prominent lines are made. This sovle the big problem: Thin stuff will easy be warped in large surface  






Repairing the frame is the result of this job… to suit the body






Thanks to the experince of the last jobs, I could make the aluminium piece on the case handle more easily 






However … the under doesn’t like that because it concerns with CD, I/O, power botton, led….Hence, I had to test carefully before doing with the real model. The aluminium in front of CD takes me a lot of time to build the form.






After putting CD and I/O here, I think that wires need to be moded … but I have to satisfy because I don’t want to let them outsides much






cont....


----------



## theJesus (Aug 9, 2008)

Honestly, I had my doubts at first when I saw the sketches, but after seeing all the images . . . I think it's come along wonderfully.  I'm still concerned about how much it will way at the end though, but if it's <=40lbs, then it will be within the range of many large cases (like mine).  Also, how easy/difficult will installation hardware be?  Anyways, I think it looks awesome so far.  In fact, it might even look awesome without any finish or paint, just all the scratches and whatnot from working on it.  It would be like battle damage


----------



## vdz (Aug 10, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Honestly, I had my doubts at first when I saw the sketches, but after seeing all the images . . . I think it's come along wonderfully.  I'm still concerned about how much it will way at the end though, but if it's <=40lbs, then it will be within the range of many large cases (like mine).  Also, how easy/difficult will installation hardware be?  Anyways, I think it looks awesome so far.  In fact, it might even look awesome without any finish or paint, just all the scratches and whatnot from working on it.  It would be like battle damage



Thank you,.I am quickly answered : hardware setup is also easy .
  I'll continuous


----------



## vdz (Aug 10, 2008)

*Part 4: Mattit and paint (patching cement  )

*






Head and forehead of Gladiator got so carefully processed, so get full of  






I also give folding lines a little bit of mattit to make curved sections steadily smooth 






After 2-3 hours, mattit get dry, using rough paper clamped under a large piece of rubber to sharpen the cover with water.  The code of rough paper will increase gently to 600- 800- 1000. After the surface is temporary smooth, clean it, way until completely dry, and line a thin layer of paint






This is a combo after lined a gray layer of paint






Even if it had been mattited a lot before was lined, some marks still remain after paint completely dry => REMATTIT and RE SHARPEN






Any way, a Gladiator gently appears


----------



## vdz (Aug 10, 2008)

*Part 5: internal component:*


Fist, cut off a aluminium, need a plaques clip to take out rectangular uniforate cutting size   






Cutting  card slots with handsaw






 I always checks  and continuous correcting












Drill


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats sweet .. Keep up the good work .

Ooh those were the days when v cards were upgradeable.


----------



## vdz (Aug 10, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Thats sweet .. Keep up the good work .
> 
> Ooh those were the days when v cards were upgradeable.



Ah. This is the die card, I be used to check


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 10, 2008)

wow! i've never seen anyone build their own case. people buy a pre-made case and mod it to their style. but this is something else.


----------



## commandercup (Aug 11, 2008)

I want to do a mod which has a similar foundation as yours... (I'll be using iron/steel bars to build the frame itself) but I don't know how you can attach the external covering part?

what are you planning to do to attach the outer 'gladiator' exterior to the frame? (Don't worry, my mod will be nothing like yours... I'll only use the same type of bars for the underlying structure)


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 11, 2008)

*gasp* thats amazing.


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

commandercup said:


> I want to do a mod which has a similar foundation as yours... (I'll be using iron/steel bars to build the frame itself) but I don't know how you can attach the external covering part?
> 
> what are you planning to do to attach the outer 'gladiator' exterior to the frame? (Don't worry, my mod will be nothing like yours... I'll only use the same type of bars for the underlying structure)



Thank your care  .I desire to be see your mod very much .And I also crave to who learn from everybody  

( 3 ) Extract rivet: drilling the holes with rive size (from 3.2 to 4 mm). Fitting the screws in the pincers, putting in the hole of the necessary components and then preeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssss


----------



## commandercup (Aug 11, 2008)

ahh ok thanks, good idea!


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 11, 2008)

That is quite the monster you are building. 

Good job so far.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 11, 2008)

still watching


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Part 6: cont.*

1.   Tray CD.
Snip off two little aluminium patterns, take saw to Snip off hole.






Fit into accurate position








2.   Bottom panel.






3.  PSU capture






4.
Two aluminiums make yaw rail for plaque mainboard    






Look up pic after fitting testing . Plaque mainboard was calculated for both two-mode: left-hand and rightness.












5. Tray HDD  






Tray's components fits HDD after processing 











Box HDD in advance and after perfection


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow man, keep it up  Cant wait to see the end product!


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow man, keep it up  Cant wait to see the end product!



I terminated work, but now ...my English  ... sorry


----------



## Silverel (Aug 11, 2008)

Dunno how I missed this one, but that seems to be the way it goes, lol. Seems we have a new master of the case mods (full frontal sexy construction!). One day... when I get a real shop/garage... I wanna be like you. 

edit:


vdz said:


> I terminated work, but now ...my English  ... sorry



whaaa?


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Part 7: cooling System*


Aluminium after fold necessary sides, get drilled to carry out cutting bying jig-saw   








After cutting who also need sides polish grind  






Fans 120 mm  order from flea-market   







Mod in a moment
























same is such, but more simply for above case


















And now


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Dunno how I missed this one, but that seems to be the way it goes, lol. Seems we have a new master of the case mods (full frontal sexy construction!). One day... when I get a real shop/garage... I wanna be like you.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



thanks, but nevertheless I also is try to going on. ( with my English


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Part 8: FAN CONTROL *

About 50.000 vnd ( ~ 3 usd) it be enough of component part to reassemble ministry Fan control ( 4 way control )
















 Underneath it be circuit diagram when PSU is ON

Handling Relay 12 vDC To replace bye source's switch. When computer is started, line 12 V (of PSU source) is rearred Relay Let " turn ON switch " give bye to source.   Shutdown > Relay " Switch OFF " Of bye source      
















Put in case (Above tray CD )


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Part 9: Decor detail.*

1. Cutting acrylic 
Forward mask acrylic. Post components plenty is compact, but requisition is strict    






for side window and under grip







Acrylic resin is bent .Just dry by the fire hot 30 second above gas cooker flame is may be bending that' s right ( with protected span ).   






2. thick Inox plex serve as induced draft cavity 












This is where to place plex plaque,  with acrylic  window.












Sorry...My English is too bad, my daughter is will corrected for weekend


----------



## Dark_Webster (Aug 11, 2008)

It's looking great man! Keep up with the good work.

Only one question. Why did you put the fan controller controls inside the case and not outside? Is there a door that you can access easily to get the controls?


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

3. Bar by inox


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark_Webster said:


> It's looking great man! Keep up with the good work.
> 
> Only one question. Why did you put the fan controller controls inside the case and not outside? Is there a door that you can access easily to get the controls?




Because ,I don't want all peoples  seeing them  .  5s for control if I want


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2008)

Its looking very good now.Cant wait to see it finished.

It would spoil the look of the outside if the fan controller was externally acessable.


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Its looking very good now.Cant wait to see it finished.
> 
> It would spoil the look of the outside if the fan controller was externally acessable.



Thank you. I'll cont.. now


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Part 10: Paint  *


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just a suggestion,but could you not have used countersunk rivets? They would have been flat to the panels then.


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Part 11: Fast   & Easiness   *


----------



## Exavier (Aug 11, 2008)

...wow...
make me one 
lovely job, easily the best home job I've seen


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

Exavier said:


> ...wow...
> make me one
> lovely job, easily the best home job I've seen



Thank you. So many my friends also wanna like that   . But ...I will die lose


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Just a suggestion,but could you not have used countersunk rivets? They would have been flat to the panels then.



I am undetected where I am live    .This is my way


----------



## steelkane (Aug 11, 2008)

Your metal Fabrication is outstanding, & thank you for taking the time to make a Project Log here, you may be bad & English, but your doing an Awesome job. Thanks again, I'm really enjoying your work.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 11, 2008)

vdz said:


> Thank you. So many my friends also wanna like that   . But ...I will die lose



me too. . . .me too. . . .

But Seriously 
The Gladiator case is better than what I expected.
I'm impressed with the cooling.
I would have never thought of it.


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Your metal Fabrication is outstanding, & thank you for taking the time to make a Project Log here, you may be bad & English, but your doing an Awesome job. Thanks again, I'm really enjoying your work.



Hi. my Hero. Thanks.I also like your mod very much


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> me too. . . .me too. . . .
> 
> But Seriously
> The Gladiator case is better than what I expected.
> ...




me too. . . .me too. . . .  me too ....die


----------



## theJesus (Aug 11, 2008)

This looks amazing.  I demand more pics, NAO!


----------



## vdz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Part 12*


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 11, 2008)

AWESOME Case Man!!!


----------



## theJesus (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, that was quick.  It looks really nice, I love the combination of mesh and window.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks pretty cool.
No way I'd be able to make a home job case look that good.
10/10.

BTW sorry if you took offense to my cheekiness.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 11, 2008)

That case is sick!  Looks like the sort of PC Darth Vader would have 

Good job man!  you gonna use any lights on the inside?


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 11, 2008)

Simply breathtaking! I've never ever seen anyone make their own case. and this is incredible!


----------



## steelkane (Aug 11, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Wow, that was quick.  It looks really nice, I love the combination of mesh and window.



Do you ever look in the Case Mod Gallery, vdz went the extra mile, just to post a work log of his awesome Rig in English here at TPU. Thanks to him again for doing so.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just out of interest vdz,how much does it weigh?

It looks outstanding now.


----------



## computertechy (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG!!

this is a sick mod vdz!

you do brilliant work mate!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 11, 2008)

wow you've got to be one of the best case modders I've seen. I mean that's some awesome attention to detail. great case man!


----------



## vdz (Aug 12, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Looks pretty cool.
> No way I'd be able to make a home job case look that good.
> 10/10.
> 
> BTW sorry if you took offense to my cheekiness.



No.I am understanding just friend .Thanhk.


----------



## vdz (Aug 12, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> That case is sick!  Looks like the sort of PC Darth Vader would have
> 
> Good job man!  you gonna use any lights on the inside?



I not already look up StarWar so far .( But many peoples also say like that )  ."Gladiator" just my spirit wished   

"lights on the inside"   be later on


----------



## vdz (Aug 12, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Do you ever look in the Case Mod Gallery, vdz went the extra mile, just to post a work log of his awesome Rig in English here at TPU. Thanks to him again for doing so.




*extra mile* ....No ..... Distance is 12-15 hours and my English. I like all the friends's mod here   . ...  and I came  ,....which only friendship  .


----------



## vdz (Aug 12, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Just out of interest vdz,how much does it weigh?
> 
> It looks outstanding now.



Let’s weight  9.5 kg ~ 21 pound


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 12, 2008)

Excellent work! By far the best I have EVER seen!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 12, 2008)

that's what robin says

good job dude, looks amazing


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 12, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> that's what robin says
> 
> good job dude, looks amazing





you could try to find a competition and win something, vdz


----------



## vdz (Aug 12, 2008)

My project  is paused more 15 days  (….   busy…), also enough make change much 
  1.   Acrylic window ( GLADIATOR): nil beautiful and proportional.  *Fix*






Make and refit new acrylic window 






Some of mark pervert …. is removed






End.. also can do ….. some mark look like Chrom  






2. Paint coat: Surpass bulb  …. > lose cube   > *Fix. *
Thanks new paint coat, already settlement of a question is upper. Black become more lambent.


----------



## vdz (Aug 12, 2008)

*Part 13: road finale.*

Affix the mark






Case handles....now is more trim.






Black acrylic plaque is also lacquer a looms.






Button power ...fix











lights on the inside  : within  inox bars and grip






It is very easy to show the inside 








Light … in dark


----------



## vdz (Aug 12, 2008)

*Model’s portraits*


























Setup :

Black,  silver are the main colors so that I have to choose other suitable inside equipments.
Saying good-bye to green P35-DS3, get married with black P5Q Pro.






Hardwares setup is very easy  …… outside.






setup drivers


----------



## vdz (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## FilipM (Aug 12, 2008)

That's fantastic work mate, looks awesome! I have no other words apart from WOW!


----------



## theJesus (Aug 12, 2008)

K, this post is pretty much pointless, because I don't know what to say other than WOW! either lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2008)

Vdz,i have entered yor pc case in the custompc readers drives competition,every month they pick a readers modded case and feature it in the magazine.Your case is astounding so i hope you dont mind me entering it.

Here is the link to the thread on custompc forums,if you would not mind registering.

http://www.custompc.co.uk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=1446509#1446509


----------



## vdz (Aug 13, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Vdz,i have entered yor pc case in the custompc readers drives competition,every month they pick a readers modded case and feature it in the magazine.Your case is astounding so i hope you dont mind me entering it.
> 
> Here is the link to the thread on custompc forums,if you would not mind registering.
> 
> http://www.custompc.co.uk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=1446509#1446509



Thanks for your link, I'm going there ......... now.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 13, 2008)

WOW!!! That is one sick ass case. You, my friend, a very talented. Really enjoyed looking at all the pics. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 13, 2008)

How much for one?


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 13, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> How much for one?



Ha I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## vdz (Aug 13, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> How much for one?



1. Time : 4 months (made when freely).
2. $  : I don't remember ( ~ ~~<100 usd )
3. I never think ..  how many will lose this game . Just relax


----------



## Chewy (Aug 13, 2008)

ownage, when you enter custompc's contest you should add a link here 

 Nice work


----------



## vdz (Aug 13, 2008)

Chewy said:


> ownage, when you enter custompc's contest you should add a link here
> 
> Nice work



to: tigger69 and everybody

Thank you very much .I haven't been thought   about the contest . I am only want to shared  
But... I will try to make, .....for well-meaning of all .



ps/ You know, I am very arduous  ...with my English


----------



## vdz (Aug 14, 2008)

Chewy said:


> ownage, when you enter custompc's contest you should add a link here
> 
> Nice work



Thanks.  my blog at customPC : http://custompc.co.uk/blogs/vdzvn/
I starting...


----------



## blkhogan (Aug 16, 2008)

That is simply amazing. You have a real talent for metal fabrication and design. Please continue to create and share.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Aug 16, 2008)

awesome thanks for posting your work


----------



## vdz (Aug 16, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> That is simply amazing. You have a real talent for metal fabrication and design. Please continue to create and share.



I still here. If You still understand my English


----------



## theJesus (Aug 16, 2008)

Your English isn't really bad.  You at least use proper spelling and punctuation most of the time.  That's more than can be said about some people whose native language is English


----------



## vdz (Aug 16, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Your English isn't really bad.  You at least use proper spelling and punctuation most of the time.  That's more than can be said about some people whose native language is English



Thanks to all 
Skip my English ( people is never learnned it in school ).
But I understand almost what you write . ( I take E-dictionary and translation soft - It is helped and also harm me  )


----------



## Katanai (Aug 16, 2008)

How on earth did he do that???????


----------



## vdz (Aug 16, 2008)

Katanai said:


> How on earth did he do that???????



Because of my software translated is very evil


----------



## Katanai (Aug 16, 2008)

I was talking about the case. I never saw anything like it before. You did an awesome job. You should consider making more and selling them. I'm sure people will pay a lot for custom cases like that.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 18, 2008)

I think its really nice how you are creating something original, Excellent work.

(I loved the movie Gladiator)

Please do not let language prevent you from sharing your work. "A picture is worth a thousand words", someone said


----------



## vdz (Aug 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I think its really nice how you are creating something original, Excellent work.
> 
> (I loved the movie Gladiator)
> 
> Please do not let language prevent you from sharing your work. "A picture is worth a thousand words", someone said



Thanks for all your comments
Ps/ I saw your great work here


----------

